# Atlanta drivers pay



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

Atlanta pay is now down to gross .78 cents a mile - like .60 net after Uber's cut.
US government reimburses private cars at 57.5 cents (their estimated cost to operate per mile) for 2015.
A one hour drive in Atlanta would be about 50 miles. So you earn $3.75 for your hours work. Less than minimum wage. Not legal either on the non-tipped or tipped wage base.

If Uber doesn't increase the rates to minimum wage we Uber partners will move forward in court to bring them in to compliance with US law.

We will challenge Uber's recalcitrance to obey US law in the Georgia Superior Court. We may ask to seek Class Actions status.

Anyone may PM for more information on how this may affect your city.

PP


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

How are you doing your math? It's $1.15 base, $0.16/minute, and $0.78/mile, so assuming an hour and 50 miles, that's $1.15 + ($0.16 * 60) + ($0.78 * 50) = $49.75 fare.
$49.75 - $1 safe ride fee = $48.75 - 80% = $39


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

It's a paid per trip job not per hour. Can't compare the two


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> It's a paid per trip job not per hour. Can't compare the two


Divide your earnings ($) by the hours you worked (hr) and you get dollars per hour. But even so, there's no way an hours worth of driving and 50 miles would net the OP $3.75 an hour.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

100% optional to drive

I know the math to it but to look at it as a hourly job isn't bright. It not once has it stated a guarantee hourly but a simple " up to xx hr". UP TO is a key word.

Today i drove between 5:45am to 9:30 AM. 140 bucks. What's that an hour? Exactly. 

Some times I make 100 in 6 hours it always varies. 

I've had times where I made 60 in 6 hours. 

Again. It's a per trip basis as a per sale commission job. The more sales people the less you'll make.


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> 100% optional to drive
> 
> I know the math to it but to look at it as a hourly job isn't bright. It not once has it stated a guarantee hourly but a simple " up to xx hr". UP TO is a key word.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about guarantees. Just base earnings.

I look at it on a day-by-day basis. Today I made xx.xx/hour, yesterday I made yy.yy/hour. Your day was 3.75 hours long, so $140 / 3.75 hours = $37.73 / hour. There's nothing wrong with looking at it in this manner. I personally choose to look at it like this as a comparison to the hourly rate of my full-time job.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sav/Atl said:


> I wasn't talking about guarantees. Just base earnings.
> 
> I look at it on a day-by-day basis. Today I made xx.xx/hour, yesterday I made yy.yy/hour. Your day was 3.75 hours long, so $140 / 3.75 hours = $37.73 / hour. There's nothing wrong with looking at it in this manner. I personally choose to look at it like this as a comparison to the hourly rate of my full-time job.


Do you look at other costs of driving besides gas?


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually yes I do. I transfer miles X .12 cents into a separate account every uber payday.

If I drive 300 miles over a week then 36 goes into another account along with 30% aside for taxes at year end.


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Do you look at other costs of driving besides gas?


Of course. It's merely a way to think of base pay per hour, just like any other job.



secretadmirer said:


> nah, probably thinks uber will cover all the maintenance expenses


That was unnecessary.


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

Sav/Atl said:


> Divide your earnings ($) by the hours you worked (hr) and you get dollars per hour. But even so, there's no way an hours worth of driving and 50 miles would net the OP $3.75 an hour.


That is your REVENUE not your Net profit!


Sav/Atl said:


> How are you doing your math? It's $1.15 base, $0.16/minute, and $0.78/mile, so assuming an hour and 50 miles, that's $1.15 + ($0.16 * 60) + ($0.78 * 50) = $49.75 fare.
> $49.75 - $1 safe ride fee = $48.75 - 80% = $39


You are forgetting to subtract that "cost to operate" from the revenue. The US charged 57.5 cents per mile for those who own there own cars, Hence $39 fare - cost to operate (50 *.575) = $28.75 or bout $10 bucks actual earnings for that trip. The majority of trip are not 50 miles long so fall below minimum wage


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Penelope pitstop said:


> That is your REVENUE not your Net profit!
> 
> You are forgetting to subtract that "cost to operate" from the revenue. The US charged 57.5 cents per mile for those who own there own cars, Hence $39 fare - cost to operate (50 *.575) = $28.75 or bout $10 bucks actual earnings for that trip. The majority of trip are not 50 miles long so fall below minimum wage


IRS *ALLOWANCE* is not the same as actual cost.


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

The IRS is the best figure the government can come up with for citizens to charge the government when using their own vehicles, It is the US governments all in figure for the price to operate a car including gas and insurance, wear and tear for depreciation. 2015: .575 cents per mile


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Penelope pitstop said:


> Atlanta pay is now down to gross .78 cents a mile - like .60 net after Uber's cut.
> US government reimburses private cars at 57.5 cents (their estimated cost to operate per mile) for 2015.
> A one hour drive in Atlanta would be about 50 miles. So you earn $3.75 for your hours work. Less than minimum wage. Not legal either on the non-tipped or tipped wage base.
> 
> ...







keee hee hee hee heee


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope pitstop said:


> The IRS is the best figure the government can come up with for citizens to charge the government when using their own vehicles, It is the US governments all in figure for the price to operate a car including gas and insurance, wear and tear for depreciation. 2015: .575 cents per mile


57.5 cents per mile is a very generous cost to operate. If your actual cost to operate is 57.5 cents per mile, then either you have insane maintenance bills or get completely terrible gas mileage. In either of those cases, driving would quite literally not be worth it. Thankfully, most *regular *maintenance (including oil changes) are relatively inexpensive. Going overboard with an example here, assume you Uber in a gas guzzler that gets 15 MPG and gas is $3/gal. That's 20 cents per mile, which, including maintenance, is still a far cry from $0.575/mile.


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.irs.gov/uac/Newsroom/New...-Now-Available;-Business-Rate-to-Rise-in-2015

.575 is the official IRS estimated all on cost to operate a private vehicle


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

Uhhhh...I never said it wasn't. You missed my point.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Penelope pitstop said:


> US government reimburses private cars at 57.5 cents (their estimated cost to operate per mile) for 2015.


This is a factually incorrect statement. By using the term "reimburses", you are confusing a tax *deduction* with a tax *credit*. Instead of reducing your taxable income by deducting the *actual per mile cost* to operate your vehicle - which includes fuel, maintenance & repairs, depreciation, insurance, etc. - as an *alternative*, the IRS allows you to use the standard mileage rate to *reduce your taxable income* by $0.575 for every mile that you drive your personal vehicle for business purposes.



Sav/Atl said:


> 57.5 cents per mile is a very generous cost to operate. If your actual cost to operate is 57.5 cents per mile, then either you have insane maintenance bills or get completely terrible gas mileage. In either of those cases, driving would quite literally not be worth it. Thankfully, most *regular *maintenance (including oil changes) are relatively inexpensive. Going overboard with an example here, assume you Uber in a gas guzzler that gets 15 MPG and gas is $3/gal. That's 20 cents per mile, which, including maintenance, is still a far cry from $0.575/mile.


As Sav/Atl succinctly points out, very few cars have an *actual per mile operating cost* that comes close to the *standard mileage rate of $0.575*, so reducing your taxable income by this per mile amount should for most drivers provide a *measurable tax efficiency* which I talk about in more detail in a_ *thread I posted at the end of June.*_


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

Drivers

If you operate a car the US government has determined the operating cost which depreciates along with the underlying life of the asset is .57 cents per mile.

You did take cost accounting rather than managerial accounting at biz school right KevRyde?


----------



## Penelope pitstop (Jul 17, 2015)

Drivers

The US government has determined that the cost to operate a car is .57 cents a mile.

Please be aware that Uber employees many "Brand Ambassadors" who are paid to try to make you think otherwise. Do not let people paid to muddy the facts tell you otherwise. Many couldn't pass a basic Managerial Accounting class.

Did these others tell you that you have to pay the first $1,000 if you are in an accident? Yes the "insured" Uber drivers must first pay $1,000 out of their own pocket BEFORE they would be reimbursed regardless who is at fault. Yes if if you were not at fault you must pay the first $1,000 then ask James River if they will cover the rest. That cost is also not included in their calculations.

From Uber:
"If you plan on pursuing a claim for damage to your vehicle, please provide a copy of the declarations page for your personal insurance policy. This is the document at the front of your policy, that lists the specific coverages (such as collision, comprehensive, uninsured motorist) that you carry on that vehicle. We need this in order to confirm you carried physical damage coverage for your vehicle.
_Note that there is a $1,000 deductible, which you are responsible for, should our policy cover the damage to your vehicle. This applies regardless of who is at fault."_

Drivers please make informed decisions if you want to drive for money versus fun!

_Remember:
"The better you look the more you'll see!"_
Keep mositurizing!


----------



## Sav/Atl (Jul 20, 2015)

If you are implying that either myself or KevRyde are "brand ambassadors" just because I/we are pointing out something that you seem to be completely missing, then all I can give you is a blank stare. You also keep mechanically droning on about "The US government has determined…etc". Yes, they determined that, but it's not realistic. 

Also, I'm not sure why you brought up the insurance matter considering we weren't even discussing that. Seems more like a distraction from the topic.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

The IRS does not reimburse you $0.57/mile. They allow to take all of your BUSINESS miles, multiply them by $0.57 and then deduct that from your total income. You must keep track of all your businesses and personal miles. Personal miles are not deductible. Question: How accurately do you track your mileage?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Somewhat off topic, however, here's a thread from this forum that shows Atlanta being one of the lowest paid markets in the United States. Enjoy.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/national-rates.29535/


----------

